# Dell PowerEdge R430 with Intel Xeon -> est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.



## Airost (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Is anybody experienced same issue as me? 

from dmesg I get following:

```
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est4 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est5 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est6 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est7 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est8 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est9 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est10 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est11 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est12 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est13 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est14 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est15 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est16 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c4d00001d00
device_attach: est17 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est18 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est19 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est20 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est21 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est22 attach returned 6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1c2500001d00
device_attach: est23 attach returned 6
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1248553765 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```
when I go to htop I don't even see what frequency CPU is using, it says N/A where frequency should show. All BIOS options for CPU are pretty much enabled. I am pretty much sure I didn't get that message on my old Poweredge 1950 with older Xeon.

For CPU I use: CPU: Intel Xeon E5-2680 v3 (24) @ 2.497GHz

```
uname -a 
FreeBSD ldrive 13.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p4 DELLR430 amd64
```


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 23, 2022)

is sysutils/i7z displaying something useful?


----------



## Airost (Dec 23, 2022)

```
Cpu speed from cpuinfo 2497.00Mhz
cpuinfo might be wrong if cpufreq is enabled. To guess correctly try estimating via tsc
Linux's inbuilt cpu_khz code emulated now
True Frequency (without accounting Turbo) 2496 MHz
  CPU Multiplier 25x || Bus clock frequency (BCLK) 99.84 MHz

Socket [0] - [physical cores=12, logical cores=24, max online cores ever=12]
  TURBO ENABLED on 12 Cores, Hyper Threading ON
  Max Frequency without considering Turbo 2595.84 MHz (99.84 x [26])
  Max TURBO Multiplier (if Enabled) with 1/2/3/4/5/6 Cores is  33x/33x/31x/30x/29x/29x
  Real Current Frequency 2895.78 MHz [99.84 x 29.00] (Max of below)
        Core [core-id]  :Actual Freq (Mult.)      C0%   Halt(C1)%  C3 %   C6 %  Temp      VCore
        Core 1 [0]:       2883.24 (28.88x)      3.29    96.2       0       0    70      0.8768
        Core 2 [1]:       2894.57 (28.99x)      27.9    67.7       0       0    70      0.8768
        Core 3 [2]:       2893.38 (28.98x)      3.97    95.4       0       0    72      0.8645
        Core 4 [3]:       2876.41 (28.81x)      3.75    95.7       0       0    72      0.8645
        Core 5 [4]:       2887.13 (28.92x)      3.03    96.5       0       0    71      0.8563
        Core 6 [5]:       2895.78 (29.00x)      15.1    82.5       0       0    71      0.8563
        Core 7 [6]:       2885.46 (28.90x)      3.37    96.1       0       0    71      0.8617
        Core 8 [7]:       2888.57 (28.93x)      3.33    96.2       0       0    71      0.8617
        Core 9 [8]:       2832.26 (28.37x)      1.23    98.6       0       0    72      0.8464
        Core 10 [9]:      2895.12 (29.00x)      56.4    34.6       0       0    72      0.8464
        Core 11 [10]:     2892.88 (28.98x)      3.83    95.6       0       0    71      0.8662
        Core 12 [11]:     2893.47 (28.98x)      4.26    95.1       0       0    71      0.8662
[core-id] refers to core-id number in /proc/cpuinfo
'Garbage Values' message printed when garbage values are read
  Ctrl+C to exit
```
Just installed it so it looks ok, don't know why it says CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes I get this on a lot of machines (including R430s) and haven’t yet figured out what to do to make the messages go away (but the machines seem to be running at the highest frequency which is what I want.)


----------

